# spread size



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

how many decoys does everybody use. when i go hunting if i use decoys i use about 12-20 windsocks and that works pretty good.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

we use as many as we can set out, atleast 500 usually, we always do well with more, but if u can use that many and do good, more power to ya


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

please excuse averyghg.

Snow goose hunting is typically a numbers game with decoy spreads in the hundreds or even over 1000. But I've had great hunts with as little as 14 decoys, it's all about timing.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

1000 decoys wow. you guys must invest some serious money it this


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snow goose hunting is VERY expensive for that reason. It depends how much you hunt them I guess to justify it.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

up here we must have a major migration root over us because even if you use no decoyes you can still fill you bag for the day. alot of the geese i stoot i shoot in my yard, i'll be sitting inside and hear some geese and then i'll run outside and take some shots and often hit a bird or two


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Now that's just not fair.  I'm jealous!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I know of a guy that uses 5 S&B Full Bodies, that is it. And 2 Canada FB too. He hunts the fall, and often shoots a pile of birds. He drives a fuel efficient car too VS a gas hog truck. So why does he get into them? Becuase he is mobile, meaning he can easily shift his spread over 200 yds to their flyway. And so few hunters use that few, the geese are not decoy shy like the bigger spreads. Granted he is not getting tornadoes of birds, but he is shooting those singles, pairs, family groups, and it adds up quicly for birds in the bag.

I think the point is, many jump shooter/sneakers have the idea that you have to have 500+ decoys, and thus most don't have the $ for it, so they jump/sneak them instead. You can buy 5 dz silosocks and 1 dz Deadlies with short heads and can do well, so for $300 you have a basic spread. Granted there is no way 6 guys are going to hide with 6 dz, but a guy by himself or 1 buddy with him can hide, and do well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

caribukiller, if you don't mind me asking...where are you from?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

churchill manitoba


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Makes sense, I have heard of others using less than 50 up on the nesting grounds before when hunting with guides up there.


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

I did my best this fall only using a dozen FBs. We tried the huge spead and it was worthless, but then agian their snow geese you never know what to do!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, it would be great to be able to do some pass shooting right in your own back yard! We run about 600-700 windsocks, and are constantly adding to the spread. We also run a few hundred silo's and some shells as well.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

matthew.manuel said:


> I did my best this fall only using a dozen FBs. We tried the huge spead and it was worthless, but then agian their snow geese you never know what to do!


i read something about that in OL magizine


----------

